# Deleted G codes (G8407)



## TCarrasco (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi All, 

I was needing to find a code for ABI measured and documented, I found G8407, but as of 12/31/10 it is a deleted code. The HCPC's code book does not mention a new code for this service. Does anyone know if there is a new 2011 code for this service, and if so can you point me in the right direction to find it? 


Thank you!


----------



## SanCole (Mar 19, 2013)

I was looking up the ABI measurement and documentation code and noticed your question.  I was able to locate the correct code to use which is 93922.  G8513 changed to G8407, which now is 93922 and requires the location and extremity to be reported.  See parenthetical notes.  I hope this helps...
SC


----------

